# Help with results of 1st trimester trisomy tests



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi
It is fine to answer this next week (it was just that I was away from the end of this week for 2 weeks and needed to post the question before I left). I have had the first trimester ultrasound and blood tests done. The results were as follows (using FMF-2009 software):
Trisomy 21 (downs): back ground risk 1:58 /adjusted risk 1:1166
Trisomy 18 (edwards): back ground risk 1:132 /adjusted risk 1:2646
Trisomy 13 (Patau): back ground risk 1:418 /adjusted risk 1: 8353

Background risk is based on maternal age (just turned 41 years), whereas adj results take into account the other things. 
Other info as follows:
Gestational age: 11 weeks +4 days; Fetal heart activity present; Fetal heart rate 171bpm; CRL 49.6mm; NT 1.5mm; BPD 15.3mm
Chromosomal markers: nasal bone normal; facial angle measurement 85%; Tricuspid doppler normal; ductus venosus doppler normal
Bloods: Free B-hCG 1.909 MoM and PAPP-A 1.689 MoM

My question is, when I put the results in a TRC calculator (sbpsoftware.com), I get Trisomy 21 adj risk as 1:766 and the othes Trisomy 18-13 as <1:100000. The doctor is recommending an amniocentesis to be done, purely based on my age. It has been a real battle for us to fall pregnant this second time and I am extremely concerned of the risk to the baby of such a test. 
Is my risk of down syndrome or the others, considered high (I cannot find the bands for the risk levels)?
Is an amniocentesis test normally recommended in my case?

Your assistance would be greatly appreciated.
Regards


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The results from either source are only a rough idea anyway, and your age does put you in a higher risk bracket on that alone. The amnio is the only way to get a definite answer, so that is why they have mentioned it. However, it is a very personal decision for you as to whether you want to have it. If you do, you need to decide before whether you would act on a positive result, whether you just need to know, or whether you wouldn't do anything. If you have it, you need to weigh up the risk of miscarriage that it carries, against the benefit of having it done.  It's nor an east decision to make, and you should be able to speak to a specialist screening midwife before amu final decisions,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

